# SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen



## sky69 (1. November 2011)

*SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich habe mir eine SSD (Corsair Force 3 60 GB, FW 1.3) zugelegt. Diese sollte TRIM können. Die Platte läuft im IDE-Modus.
Ich konnte mich soweit informieren, dass TRIM nur funktioniert, wenn ein TRIM-fähiger-Treiber installiert ist un das hätte was mit pciide zu tun. 
Nun sehe ich im AS SSD-Benchmark das pciiide auf BAD steht.

http://gobien.de/ssd.png

Auch in den Treiberdatails sollte doch eigentlich etwas von pciide.sys oder so stehen. 

http://gobien.de/ssd2.png

Was muss ich tun das TRIM bei mir läuft?
Sorry für die Noob-Frage 

Der Sky


----------



## roheed (1. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

kannst dich mal in meinen SSD thread reinlesesn da wird alles gängige erklärt. darüber hinaus solltest die ssd im AHCI modus nicht im IDDE rennen lasse.


----------



## sky69 (1. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

Hallo Roheed,

Deinen Thread habe ich gelesen. Leider möchte ich mein System nicht neu aufsetzen für AHCI; sollte ja auch im IDE gehen. 
Wenn ich mal die Trim-Checkliste durchgehe, fehlt mir eigentlich nur der letzte Punkt. Nur wo bekomm ich eden MSAHCI Storage-Driver her?
Mich stört halt das er in AS SSD bei pciied - BAD anzeigt!

*TRIM Support Checklist*

-	Microsoft Windows 7 operating system
-	SSD with TRIM-supprting Firmware
-	Storage Controller configured in IDE or AHCI mode
-	Microsoft Storage Driver (MSAHCI / working for IDE and AHCI mode)


----------



## Sixxer (1. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

MSAHCI Storage Driver: *M*icro*S*oft AHCI Driver. Wird nur geladen wenn die SSD im AHCI Modus läuft. Alles andere ist kacke. Ich würde dir raten dein System neu aufzusetzen.
Gibst du ein: cmd und in die konsole eintippen:fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify

0 ist Trim an und 1 ist Trim aus.


----------



## roheed (1. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

du mußt dein system nicht neu aufsetzten! In meinem Thread steht wie man auf AHCI umstellt ohne das man groß was machen muß. und wenn du AHCI an hast, dann kriegst auch den MSAHCI Treiber! Vorher nicht


----------



## roheed (1. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*



> *Wie Aktiviere ich AHCI nachträglich?*​ Um AHCI nachträglich zu aktivieren musst du zunächst in der
> Windows Registry folgenden Wert von "start" auf 0 setzen:
> *"HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System \CurrentControlSet\Services\Msahci"*
> 
> Anschließend kannst du den PC Neustarten, im BIOS den AHCI Modus aktivieren und danach Windows wieder ganz normal starten.



mußt nicht mal mehr selber suchen


----------



## sky69 (1. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

Oh, Danke! Wusste nicht das man so schnell von IDE auf AHCI umstellen kann. Meinte in Erinnerung zu haben das wäre weitaus schwieriger. Hat aber gut funktioniert.

Die Werte haben sich allerdings jetzt beim Schreiben extrem verschlechtert. Und bei jedem neuen Lauf werden die Werte immer schlechter. Die Lesewerte werden aber jedes mal besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie kann das sein?


----------



## roheed (1. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

du mußt der SSD auch zeit geben das sie sich regenerieren kann und das kann schon mal paar tage dauern, da sie es idr. nur im idle macht. darüber hinaus solltest du dir den punkt "besonderheiten von SAndforce SSD" durchlesen. trifft zwar auf die neue generation nicht mehr ganz so kraß zu aber denoch...

mit anderen Worten, die schlechter werdenden Schreibwerte haben nichts mit AHCI und dem treiber zu tun, sondern weil die SSD nicht für dauer benchen ausgelegt ist/sind!


----------



## thom_cat (2. November 2011)

Man sollte eine SSD mehr nutzen und weniger benchen.
Davon hat man doch einiges mehr


----------



## cabmac (3. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*



Sixxer schrieb:


> MSAHCI Storage Driver: *M*icro*S*oft AHCI Driver. Wird nur geladen wenn die SSD im AHCI Modus läuft. Alles andere ist kacke. Ich würde dir raten dein System neu aufzusetzen.
> Gibst du ein: cmd und in die konsole eintippen:fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify
> 
> 0 ist Trim an und 1 ist Trim aus.


 
hm, wie kriege ich das hin, dass er mich da zulaesst, ich bekomme immer nur, dass ich keine Administrationsrechte habe...

edit, schon klar, habs hingekriegt, ist an


----------



## Sixxer (3. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

Start-suchen cmd-oben-im Suchfenster mit der *rechten* Maustaste als Administrator ausführen auf cmd klicken und dann den Befehl eingeben.


----------



## roheed (3. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*



> Gibst du ein: cmd und in die konsole eintippen:fsutil behavior query DisableDeleteNotify


Ich möchte aber an dieser stelle mal Klar stellen, dass der befehl nur sagt ob Windows TRIM aktiv hat oder nicht! Ob es bis zur SSD ankommt kann auch dieser Befehl nicht sagen. also etwas kraßer ausgedrückt...die aussagekraft geht richtung null und die Rückmeldung ändert sich eigentlich nur, wenn man TRIM manuell deaktiviert!


----------



## Sixxer (3. November 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

Rischtisch.


----------



## genesisroy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: SSD und TRIM - Anfänger Fragen*

zuerts auf start
dann cdm eingeben
dann mit der maus darüber gehen sodas es markiert wird
dann rechte maus taste drücken 
dann als admin ausführen
dann funktioniert es auch mit der eingabe


hatte dieselben probleme funktioniert jetzt perfekt


Peter


----------

